# 9 week old Brody...



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

I am soooo excited-just a week to go after 6 months of waiting... Waiting for the bitch to go into season, then she went a week over... It's been the longest ten weeks since they were born! But, here is my Anzil cockapoo!!! Eeek


































Has anyone got any good advice for the 3hour journey home?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww....what a cutie!!! I would suggest lots of cuddles, a puppy pad on your lap, and a stop half way to stretch and to let Brody have a sip of water if wanted.

Enjoy your little bundle!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I LOVE the apricot colour cockapoo's!! He is totally adorable.

Ditto Amanda. We just held Coco on our knee on a puppy pad with the breeders blanket snuggled round her too. We had a shorter journey but she slept all the way home.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww he's gorgeous! Bet you can't wait!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh how exciting for you, tell Anthony Dudley sends him a big daft lick! When I picked him up we had a long journey and I just had my son with me, I didn't want him panicking if Dudley started scrabbling about so I had a canvas crate, Dudley settled in there with the blanket Anthony gave us with no problems. He woke up when he got to ours and set about exploring straight away - you are going to have such fun!!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Puppy pad on knee -eek! Good idea though everyone! My DH is taking the day off so he can drive and I can have puppy snuggles!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh how exciting for you, tell Anthony Dudley sends him a big daft lick! When I picked him up we had a long journey and I just had my son with me, I didn't want him panicking if Dudley started scrabbling about so I had a canvas crate, Dudley settled in there with the blanket Anthony gave us with no problems. He woke up when he got to ours and set about exploring straight away - you are going to have such fun!!


I'll say hi!
Have had updates and one boy is quiet and unsure sometimes in new sutuations. Also has a fleece type coat.The boy I have posted pics of is more confident and waggy... Also has my fave woolly curly coat!
It worries me a tad as you say Dudley was more boisterous and quite a bundle of energy-not sure if quieter boy wud be better for us but tbh have my heart set on cheeky chap!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> I LOVE the apricot colour cockapoo's!!


Looks like you'll be wanting poo no. 2 before long!!

Brody is adorable and love the name! x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Looks like you'll be wanting poo no. 2 before long!!
> 
> Brody is adorable and love the name! x


Aww thankyou-don't get many people say anything at all really when I tell them the name the four of us have chosen for him-which makes me think most don't like! It's sooo difficult-he has the nickname Mr waggs tho now and think its stuck!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

bunty said:


> not sure if quieter boy wud be better for us but tbh have my heart set on cheeky chap!!!!


Know exactly how you feel! We've gone for exactly the same - part of me is thinking that we'd might be in for a much easier/quieter life if we'd made a different choice.. but I'm so prepared for our puppy to be naughty (after previous dog ownership) that I think it'd be a shock if he wasn't! Think it's half the fun  hehe. Plus the minute we walked in the door my boyfriend was absolutely taken with the little trouble-causer!!

And I love the name Brody too


----------

